# The guillotine guy



## Grenadier (Sep 13, 2007)

This guy went through a lot of trouble to kill himself, but at least he did it right by going out in the woods.  Not exactly cutting edge technology (pun intended), but it certainly worked. 

http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/14099445/detail.html




> *ALLEN PARK, Mich. -- *The body of a 41-year-old man was found in a wooded area next to a guillotine he built and used to kill himself, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jim777 (Sep 13, 2007)

He's lucky it actually worked.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 13, 2007)

Ingenious.  He must have had a good head on his shoulders.


----------



## BrandiJo (Sep 13, 2007)

well if your gonna end it all... might as well go all out. ​


----------



## jim777 (Sep 13, 2007)

Whatever happened to selling all of your worldly possessions and buying a few tons of dynamite and a Bic lighter?


----------



## Lynne (Sep 13, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Ingenious. He must have had a good head on his shoulders.


You are sooo bad!


----------



## exile (Sep 13, 2007)

If the guy thought he was being original, he was sadly mistaken. In Norman Douglas' wonderful novel _South Wind_, published in 1917, one of the expat British residents on the fantastical island of Nepenthe is telling a visiting English Anglican bishop about a strange case that had happened several years before:

_There was a young fellow herean agreeable young fellowan artist; he was rich; he took a villa, and painted. We all liked him. Then, by degrees, he became secretive and moody. Said he was studying mechanics. He told me himself that much as he liked landscape painting, he thought an artista real artist, he saidought to be versed in ancillary sciences; in fortification, woodcarving, architecture and so on. Leonardo da Vinci, you know. Well, one day they could not get into his bedroom. They broke open his door and discovered that he had constructed a perfectly-formed guillotine; the  knife had fallen; his head lay on one side and his body on the other..._​
I've heard it said that you can't do anything that someone else hasn't already thought of. Case in point....


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 13, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Ingenious. He must have had a good head on his shoulders.


If only he'd been more headstrong he'd still be here.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 13, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> If only he'd been more headstrong he'd still be here.


 
Well, he's still a cut above the rest.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 13, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Well, he's still a cut above the rest.


Doesn't matter.  He'll never get a*head* of anyone like that.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 13, 2007)

You guys are killing me


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 13, 2007)

Lynne said:


> You guys are killing me


 
If you need a shoulder to cry on, I know a guy who isn't using his.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 13, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> If you need a shoulder to cry on, I know a guy who isn't using his.


Trouble is he'd have a hell of a time putting on his psychologist hat to deal with your problems.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 13, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Ingenious. He must have had a good head on his shoulders.


 
lol!

Leave to us here in Michigan to get creative!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 13, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Trouble is he'd have a hell of a time putting on his psychologist hat to deal with your problems.


 

Yeah it sounds to me he had enough to get off his chest himself.


----------



## thardey (Sep 13, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Yeah it sounds to me he had enough to get off his chest himself.



No reason to_ look down_ on him.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 13, 2007)

Guys!  Please!!  All the responses *are* very funny but still ... well ... not to be overly somber or anything but the poor fellow did kill himself.

Of course, if it's a fictional event then the jokes on me (not followed the link yet, just overcome by knee-jerk, bleeding-heart-liberal, finger-keyboard-interface action ).


----------



## Kacey (Sep 13, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Well, he's still a cut above the rest.



Wouldn't that be a cut below?  Or perhaps a cut a*head*?


----------



## Tames D (Sep 13, 2007)

My mechanical and carpentry skills being what they are, I would have probably done just enough damage to paralize myself for life. Best to leave suicide for the Glock.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 14, 2007)

jim777 said:


> Whatever happened to selling all of your worldly possessions and buying a few tons of dynamite and a Bic lighter?


Going out with a bang is passe


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 14, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> This guy went through a lot of trouble to kill himself, but at least he did it right by going out in the woods.  Not exactly cutting edge technology (pun intended), but it certainly worked.
> 
> http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/14099445/detail.html



I didn't think people from Michigan had this kind of enthusiasm.... 

*runs back into Ohio*

Kidding!! 

All jokes aside, this does have an awfully peculiar feel to it.  Why would you build a guillotine to off yourself?  Dramatic appeal?  Giving yourself time to talk yourself out of it?  I've heard/read about the 2 different kinds of people who kill themselves (based on the capability of rescue), but this one kind of rides the fence IMO.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 14, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Guys! Please!! All the responses *are* very funny but still ... well ... not to be overly somber or anything but the poor fellow did kill himself.
> 
> Of course, if it's a fictional event then the jokes on me (not followed the link yet, just overcome by knee-jerk, bleeding-heart-liberal, finger-keyboard-interface action ).


 
That'll be my black humor engaging as a safety valve given my current situation, sorry.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 14, 2007)

Not to worry, my friend - I just tend to get overly sensitive when I'm tired I guess :blush:.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 15, 2007)

Maybe he was upset that he wasn't the head of a major corporation. He shouldn't get ahead of himself like that. 

Seriously this took a lot of thought, however reading the article it said something of a "Swing arm"??? 



> Allen Park Deputy Police Chief Dale Covert said the roughly six-foot tall guillotine was bolted to a tree and included a *swing arm*. Covert said police also found several store receipts detailing the materials used to assemble the device.



Guillotines go straight down on a track severing the head this way however if it was a swing type then the guy must've been reading Poe and gotten the idea from "Pit and the Pendulum" which is a blade that swings back and forth getting lower and lower, sort of psychological torture along with the physical until death. 
Maybe I'm thinking it's a swing arm to pull the lever which dropped the blade. 
Hmm, wonder what the blade was made from? Love to see the crime scene photos of the device. It'd be really interesting.


----------

